# Bamboo



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone on here has a shoot of bamboo that they could spare me for my room. I have a jungle theme going on and it would look perfect right next to the poster of the elephant.
Let me know if you have any, i would gretly appreciate it.

P.S."I will not be planting this outside so no one needs to post about it spreding wildly and getting out of contol, it will be contained.

Thanks 
Jordan


----------

